# Help with 2015 Audio Upgrades/aux mono audio



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

TLDR- anyone know where the PDIM is in a 2015 cruze LT? Is mylink worth paying for? Why does my aux cord only give mono sound?

So i recently purchased a 2015 Chevy cruze LT. Since Bluetooth was clearly an option, I thought that you could use it for media. Boy was I wrong. It is only avaliable to use for call audio. I have found the forums on how to replace the pdim so I purchased the part. I DID read the tutorial already. Unfortunately, the PDIM in my car is not under the gear shift. Does anyone know where to find it?

(More info)
I have the green screen, aux, usb and Bluetooth OnStar only connection (though I have noticed that it plays audio when I use certain features other than calling like Google assistant). My AUX port plays mono and hardly any bass (why??). I have already purchased the camaro PDIM but couldn't find where to install. The car has Bluetooth, just not for media. I want to install the PDIM but if there's a hack to trick OnStar into playing my media audio, I would love that too.

Anyone know if audio quality would be better if I just paid to upgrade to mylink? Is it worth the money.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Jessikared,

I can't really speak to most of this. I can provide some insight on your AUX port problem. First I would try using a different cable as the one you are using may have a faulty connection somewhere inside it. If that doesn't work try a different device just to make sure something isn't wrong with the source device. If you see no improvement from either of those tests then the fault may be with the aux port itself. Not sure how much a new aux port for our cars run but its pretty easy to swap out.


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

Is there a tutorial for replacement on here? I've been searching and can't find one


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not sure either... haven't looked. I can try to put one together but all you really need is a 7mm socket and a Phillips screwdriver. Undo 4 bolts and pull the center part out that holds the aux and usb. FYI it is a bit of a pain getting it back together as the connectors are not very long.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The PDIM is located in the center console below the HVAC module. You get to it by removing the side panels below the dash. It's not below the gear shift.

The treads that talk about adding a PDIM from a Camaro were for older Cruzes that were built before Bluetooth was available in the Cruze (I think that was 2011, 2012). 

MyLink gives you a color screen, voice control, and the possibility to add a backup camera. 

The aux port in my Cruze works great. It's stereo with decent sound quality. 

Rather than starting a new thread on the same topic, you could add your additional information on the existing thread. That way people can see what answers have already been given and don't have to repeat themselves.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...2090-audio-upgrade-chevy-cruze-lt-2015-a.html


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> The PDIM is located in the center console below the HVAC module. You get to it by removing the side panels below the dash. It's not below the gear shift.
> 
> The treads that talk about adding a PDIM from a Camaro were for older Cruzes that were built before Bluetooth was available in the Cruze (I think that was 2011, 2012).
> 
> ...


The problem is that there is Bluetooth for call audio but not for media. I have been unable to find the answer which is why I am still searching. I did add information to that other thread but people stopped posting so I figured that it was locked or closed or something. The answers I am being given are not answers to my problem. Everyone thinks for some reason that because I have Bluetooth for call audio, I have it for media. But this, as stupid as it is, is not the case.

The PDIM in my cruze was not under the gearshift or behind the kickpanels. We followed the directions and my father, who has an associates degree in GM mechanics said it was not there.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Jessikared97 said:


> The PDIM in my cruze was not under the gearshift or behind the kickpanels. We followed the directions and my father, who has an associates degree in GM mechanics said it was not there.


Here's the pertinent part for both of us, I think:


dhpnet said:


> The PDIM is located in the center console below the HVAC module. You get to it by removing the side panels below the dash. It's not below the gear shift.


... since I pulled the passenger-side kick panel and couldn't find it where I expected it to be based on other posts.


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> Jessikared97 said:
> 
> 
> > The PDIM in my cruze was not under the gearshift or behind the kickpanels. We followed the directions and my father, who has an associates degree in GM mechanics said it was not there.
> ...


So both panels must be removed to pull it?


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Jessikared97 said:


> So both panels must be removed to pull it?


That's what it sounds like.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure you saw this thread (since you bought the Camaro PDIM), but it has photos for the location of the PDIM. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html

I have never removed mine. I thought it was behind the kick panels, but it looks like you access it from the front. There has to be one there if you have USB and an aux jack on the green screen radio. 

Here is an image from the service manual.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Here some misc. information from the 2014 service manual

-------------------------
The entertainment system on this vehicle may have
several different configurations available to it. To
determine the specific configuration of the Vehicle,
please see the Service Parts ID label and refer to
the RPO Code List.

The Bluetooth ® antenna is a small fixed antenna
connected directly to the telematics communication
interface control module [OnStar Module] and is used to send and
receive signals from a Bluetooth® enabled cellular
phone. The antenna utilizes no cabling and isnot external to the vehicle.



Multimedia player Interface Module
(MPIM) (If Equipped)
The vehicle may be equipped with a Multimedia Player
Interface Module. This module can receive signals via
the USB connector, the auxiliary audio input jack, or a
Bluetooth® connection. This module receives the
incoming signals, then sends the signals as analog
audio inputs to the radio.


To allow the radio controls to be used to control
portable media devices (USB, Bluetooth, iPOD®,
zune®, etc); the MPIM translates the signals to
GMLAN signals to allow the bi-directional
communication between the radio and the device.
Depending on the device, some devices may not be
recognized, or some features/functions may not be able
to be controlled with the radio controls. USB HUB
devices are not supported.

To stream audio from a mobile device, the device
must be unlocked and any additional applications
should be closed.
Refer to the vehicle owners manual, supplements, and
the device manufacturers information for pairing
instructions.

When a mobile device is connected via
Bluetooth®, some or all of the device controls may
be unavailable from the radio controls. This varies
dependant upon the device being used. Refer to
the vehicle owners manual, supplements, and the
device manufacturers information for information
on devices, control, and operation.


Refer to the device manufacturers information for
the preferred connection method.
- The device must be unlocked, and any additional
applications should be closed
- If the device has any sound enhancement
features such as noise reduction or echo control,
these features should be turned off.
- A low battery condition in the mobile device may
not allow the device to connect to the system,
or can create communication issues with the
device. Verify the device battery state of charge
and re-charge or replace as needed.
- If a "Please See Device" or similar type error
message is displayed, this may indicate the
device has lost its connection to the vehicle, or the
device has lost its external data connection.

A vehicle and feature compatibility list
will be provided via the GM Bluetooth ®website:
http://www.onstar.com/web/Bluetooth/


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

To have Bluetooth streaming stock, you have to have the mylink system, adding the PDIM isn’t a hard thing to do and will get you streaming, and it is located beneath/behind the HVAC controls. I’ve seen mine before, there’s a little door thing that pulls out and you can see it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

See this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYD6r198slg


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> See this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYD6r198slg


So I have looked at all the info you all have posted (especially dhpnet thanks!) And I think I know why I couldn't get to it last time. I'm gonna get my dad to help me go in for round 2 tomorrow and I'll post an update after (win or lose!).


----------



## lvcordov (Dec 24, 2017)

A photo would be nice?


----------

